# Anybody using Quadriguard?



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got a year's worth of Quadriguard for Jedda's HW preventative, so not the best time to ask this question :blush: but is anybody else using this? Any issues? Thanks


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

No sorry, I use Heartguard Plus.


----------

